# EOS Utility Error after 2.0 firmware update - Out of memory?!



## tyrrelll (Nov 30, 2012)

So I was getting on fine with EOS Utility UNTIL I stupidly upgraded my 7d firmware to 2.0 (Via EOS Utility) ... Then I took the battery out reconnected back up to my mac and I get an error message from EOS saying Error - Out of memory. 

Any ideas guys?? I'm desperate to load some picture styles. 

I'm running EOS on Mac OS X 10.6.4

Thanks


----------



## tyrrelll (Nov 30, 2012)

Update from this - EOS Utility works perfectly fine with my 600D.... regretting the firmware update on the 7D so much


----------



## pwp (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear this...Compatibility issues with EOS Utility seem to have been rampant this year, notably for people shooting tethered via a Mac. That was solved a month or so ago after a long wait. 

Are you sure you are running with the very latest version of EOS Utility? 

-PW


----------



## PoloMint0 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

I'm using tethered shooting on a Mac (10.5.8) with the latest version of EOS. I get out of Memory error every time. Tried reverting to previous version with the same result.

Very disappointed with Canon!!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds silly but dont forget to format the memory card after the fw upgrade. the firmware stored on the card after upgrade does take a considerable amount of space. Depending on the card you use it might actually fill up the card when it's decompressed.

If you have tried a second card then disregard.


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 22, 2012)

Canon states that you MUST also upgrade the version of EOS Utility as well, when updating the 7D firmware.

You need to be on version 2.12.0.0 of EOS Utility


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm getting a SSL Certificate Error when using EOS Utility on my Mac........ 

Can't set up my 6D Wifi....


----------

